# How to avoid video game sickness???



## Cyberghost (Nov 29, 2013)

Hello, I want to know how to avoid video game sickness. This thing happening while I'm playing FPS games crysis 3,battle field and COD.I get nausea in 10 minutes during the game play. Any solutions????


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 29, 2013)

Dont play video games.. If you get sickness while playing games, chances are you arent addicted yet.. So, itll be easy for you..
On a side note, see here..
This can arise due to rapid flashing of screen and is a common nervous defect among many people


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 30, 2013)

Try adjusting the FOV, play around with them and stick to the one you're comfortable with, works for me 



Nerevarine said:


> *Dont play video games*.. If you get sickness while playing games, chances are you arent addicted yet


That's an awkward suggestion to someone who's presumably not addicted to the games *yet*


----------



## bippukt (Nov 30, 2013)

If you ever feel that, you should stop playing straight away. Try the suggestions given here. If they don't work, either consult a doctor or give up on FPS games. Have you tried playing while sitting away from the screen, with a controller or wireless keyboard/mouse?

I repeat - Don't EVER continue playing while feeling nauseous. This is not something to take lightly.


----------



## bubusam13 (Nov 30, 2013)

Discuss the problem with your gf and ask her to call you so much that you won't get time to play and ultimately leave it out of frustration. Else tell your parents, tell you are unable to study and will fail this year. They will break your gaming gear and scold you so much that you will forget about gaming.

If you own a console, send it to me, I will play and won't pay you. I will sell it back to you after about 6 months when you get over your addiction.

you know what, many including me get nausea while playing FPS. So I mute the game sound and play music loudly in headphones while playing FPS. This helps me.


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 30, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Try adjusting the FOV, play around with them and stick to the one you're comfortable with, works for me
> 
> 
> That's an awkward suggestion to someone who's presumably not addicted to the games *yet*



If someone's having symptoms of something like photo epilepsy while playing games, really what can one do to counter it other than stop playing ?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 30, 2013)

The screen refresh rate should be set at 60-75Hz.Display drivers and GPU drivers should be installed(Latest).
People who did not get addicted to games yet should follow the above steps. It will reduce eye fatigue and normally playing FPS games gives nausea to some and that should be avoided.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 30, 2013)

Can you play racing games without problem?


----------



## Flash (Nov 30, 2013)

Try this.. 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/178021-motion-sickness-while-playing-fps-games.html


----------



## Cyberghost (Nov 30, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Can you play racing games without problem?



No problems with that. I played GTA 4,Assassins Creed,Tomb raider,Hitman,Max Payne 3 etc with no problems.Only FPS games give me this crap...


----------



## powerhoney (Nov 30, 2013)

I think you are suffering from Vertigo due to Video Games!!! 
Seek professional help...


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 30, 2013)

alienempire said:


> Hello, I want to know how to avoid video game sickness. This thing happening while I'm playing FPS games crysis 3,battle field and COD.I get nausea in 10 minutes during the game play. Any solutions????



Simply dont play any more video games buddy...


----------



## 7shivam9 (Dec 2, 2013)

OP, I use to feel kind of same Few years ago.. I use to feel Uncomfortable while gaming and get irritated !
but Nothing was serious , I changed my PC's Position In the Room, Started Using 2 Chairs  Instead of 1 , Adjusted Monitor Properly (Bent it slightly backwards)..and Make sure the light settings are correct in the Room! (all these things are nerdy..buy believe they work .)

and this is something I found in call of duty ghosts , take a Look 
*s11.postimg.org/befay3skz/sick.jpg


----------



## rajatGod512 (Dec 3, 2013)

Something good on COD : Ghost ... DAMN !


----------



## beingGamer (Jan 17, 2014)

People having such problems as well as others should stair at other places than the screen for 10-15 seconds after some intervals or when the game is loading etc.
I had this kind of feeling when i played CueClub [the pool game]. i stopped palying it.
It had mentioned a warning that the lightning effects can cause sickness.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 21, 2014)

Disable effects like Motion Blur, Screen shaking (if any)
Also do get rest while playing fps or any games which involve high pace action
Make sure the room is well lit.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jan 21, 2014)

bavusani said:


> The screen refresh rate should be set at 60-75Hz.Display drivers and GPU drivers should be installed(Latest).
> People who did not get addicted to games yet should follow the above steps. It will reduce eye fatigue and normally playing FPS games gives nausea to some and that should be avoided.



hmm..


@OP - 
You might have already seen warning messages during the start of any game that if you find yourself uncomfortable playing the game, you should immediately stop playing it. And its better to avoid games that you are not comfortable with and look for other genres.

For instance, I cant play zombie games as they look so yucky and very uncomfortable looking at the zombies. Not that I am scared, just that I cant take it. And so I never play such games. Its better to avoid rather than inflicting yourself with such totalitarian state of feeling.


----------



## beingGamer (Jan 21, 2014)

some of the games which will make anyone sick-
Cue Club
Serious Sam
Quake 3


----------



## gameranand (Jan 27, 2014)

anikkket said:


> some of the games which will make anyone sick-
> Cue Club
> Serious Sam
> Quake 3



Not to me.


----------



## abhidev (Jan 27, 2014)

anybody here uses gaming glasses?


----------



## Gollum (Jan 27, 2014)

lol some nice troll replies.

its just motion sickness. i get this with half life 2.

thankfully its the only game. this is one msjor reason i play 3ps games and mostly better designed fps games.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 28, 2014)

abhidev said:


> anybody here uses gaming glasses?



I don't use professional gaming glasses, just ARC lens.


----------



## Gollum (Jan 28, 2014)

abhidev said:


> anybody here uses gaming glasses?



What is this new thing that Gollum hears of...can we eats it?


----------



## abhidev (Jan 28, 2014)

These glasses are meant for long computer sessions(Long gaming sessions) to reduce the stress on the eyes.

One of my friend bought it.... They have a yellow tinted glass with a 1.2x magnification. Also it increases the contrast ratio so that it's helpful while reading. I tried them on and the yellow tinted glass does seem to lessen the stress on the eyes from the monitor. Read about Gunnar glasses


----------



## gameranand (Jan 31, 2014)

Gollum said:


> What is this new thing that Gollum hears of...can we eats it?



Yes we can eats it but its a expensive pie to eat. Around 3-5K.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 31, 2014)

gameranand said:


> I don't use professional gaming glasses, just ARC lens.



ARC lens?


----------



## abhidev (Jan 31, 2014)

Oh yeaa... they are expensive... Also some special military forces do use them too


----------



## snap (Jan 31, 2014)

Piyush said:


> ARC lens?



Anti-reflective coating lens?


----------



## Piyush (Jan 31, 2014)

Ok was just reading through various articles. They say its better to use Anti-Glare glasses instead of Arc lens. Is it so?


----------



## avinandan012 (Jan 31, 2014)

anikkket said:


> some of the games which will make anyone sick-
> Cue Club
> *Serious Sam
> Quake 3*



***** please I owned them in Quake 3


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 31, 2014)

@OP: take a break for few days (1week) and then try one of the above games if the problem persists then play in small time intervals with breaks

watch this 

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=OOsqkQytHOs


----------



## gameranand (Feb 1, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Ok was just reading through various articles. They say its better to use Anti-Glare glasses instead of Arc lens. Is it so?



Don't know about that. haven't tried them but ARC are good even when you are riding bike in night as the lights of other vehicles won't flash in eyes and create disturbance.


snap said:


> Anti-reflective coating lens?


YES.


----------



## beingGamer (Feb 7, 2014)

after playing bioshock infinite i am feeling like vomiting


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 7, 2014)

anikkket said:


> after playing bioshock infinite i am feeling like vomiting


Bad luck brian xD
im kinda starting to have this feel when playing minecraft...my neck pains and i get kinda nauseous...


----------



## beingGamer (Feb 7, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> Bad luck brian xD
> im kinda starting to have this feel when playing minecraft...my neck pains and i get kinda nauseous...



I think i got this kind of feeling due to the floating buildings and the camera position change when you run & stop.
filling sick.. will be uninstalling it


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Feb 8, 2014)

Playing DOTA 2 makes my really tired and puke-ish. After 3-4 games i just wanna give it a rest, and all my friends will be like one more game one more game. I quit overnight DOTA sessions years ago, dont want to go back to that life again.. i aint young anymore


----------



## ranjitsd (Feb 9, 2014)

eat some sugar or candy and drink lots of water take break between 5 to 15 min and pour some water to ur head to coooldown


----------



## Gollum (Feb 9, 2014)

ranjitsd said:


> eat some sugar or candy and drink lots of water take break between 5 to 15 min and pour some water to ur head to coooldown



Thank you doctor


----------



## ranjitsd (Feb 9, 2014)

Gollum said:


> Thank you doctor






iam not doctor iam patient


----------



## Arjun609 (Apr 15, 2014)

GAMING FOREVER !!!!!!!!
NO SICKNESS !!!!

If you want to get rid of games just sleep when you think of it


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 15, 2014)

i found a really easy solution for FPS....increase your FOV guys worked for almost every game for me...including quake 3


----------



## bikramjitkar (Apr 15, 2014)

I got a headache playing the first few bits of Far Cry 3. Don't think I'm fit for playing FPS's anymore. Getting older sucks!


----------



## gameranand (Apr 16, 2014)

bikramjitkar said:


> I got a headache playing the first few bits of Far Cry 3. Don't think I'm fit for playing FPS's anymore. Getting older sucks!



Use Specs, it might help.


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 16, 2014)

Gunnar gaming glasses


----------



## gameranand (Apr 16, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> Gunnar gaming glasses



High prices keep me away from them, also I use powered lens so thats a reason too.


----------



## bikramjitkar (Apr 17, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> Gunnar gaming glasses



Just ordered a pair. Let's see if they work...


----------



## Neuron (Apr 17, 2014)

These kind of problems usually arise when your mouse sensitivity is too high or the FPS (frames per second) rate is too low.I remember playing Fallout 3 made me want to puke. I realized after sometime that this was because the mouse sensitivity was set to too high. I lowered it and everything was fine thereafter.


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 17, 2014)

Neuron said:


> These kind of problems usually arise when your mouse sensitivity is too high or the FPS (frames per second) rate is too low.I remember playing Fallout 3 made me want to puke. I realized after sometime that this was because the mouse sensitivity was set to too high. I lowered it and everything was fine thereafter.


now that you mentioned sensitivity i think that might be a reason too...i have claw grip where i rest my wrist and move my hand without moving my wrist..so usually i keep my sensitivity extremely high..but nowadays i move my whole hand and have default/less sensitivity and i dont experience motion sickness anymore




bikramjitkar said:


> Just ordered a pair. Let's see if they work...


nooooooooooooo it was a kind of joke, thats why the "" i dont know if it will reduce motion sickness...i dont even know if normal/numbered specs decrease sickness..
gunnar is only to take care of you eyes..when you use computers for elongated times...
i may be wrong though...but heard lot of good things about them..
congrats on your purchase tho...also their old models had a yellow/other colored tint..


----------



## bikramjitkar (Apr 17, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> nooooooooooooo it was a kind of joke, thats why the "" i dont know if it will reduce motion sickness...i dont even know if normal/numbered specs decrease sickness..
> gunnar is only to take care of you eyes..when you use computers for elongated times...
> i may be wrong though...but heard lot of good things about them..
> congrats on your purchase tho...also their old models had a yellow/other colored tint..



Lol, I didn't just buy them after reading your post. Looked them up online and they had pretty positive reviews. I work as a software engineer so my job itself is to stare at a computer screen for 8+ hours everyday. Add to that the browsing/gaming/reading at home and my eyes get totally fatigued every day. Ordered these: *www.lenskart.com/gunnar-emissary-onyx-z-black-amber-computer-sunglasses.html for Rs 3,990 (had 1000 reward points from Lenskart  ). Not too pricey if they are even slightly helpful.


----------

